# IGF-1, Hexarelin, and cjc 1295 no DAC



## jackedhammer (Dec 31, 2018)

I researched the hell out of these peptides about a month ago, and took a lot of notes, seems I can't find them now. 

I vaguely recall that I found somewhere telling me it's a bad idea to do the IGF-1 at the same time as the Hex AND 1295 but now I can't find anything anywhere that says anything about this. 

Anybody know?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 31, 2018)

can you actually get legitimate product?


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 31, 2018)

Peptides are a waste... igf is all fake now.


----------



## jackedhammer (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes I'm confident the source is legit. If you're confident peptides are a waste of time then do people in the peptides forum here a courtesy and don't bother posting here as that is definitively a waste of everyone's time. 

Anyone with knowledge on the question?


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2019)

jackedhammer said:


> Yes I'm confident the source is legit. If you're confident peptides are a waste of time then do people in the peptides forum here a courtesy and don't bother posting here as that is definitively a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Anyone with knowledge on the question?



If you are looking for enthusiastic, knowledgeable peptide users, you won’t find them on this board. Most of the guys who have had a lot of experience have decided they aren’t worth it and have moved on. 

We are no no fans of SARMS either. 

I suggest you look into AAS if you are interested in using PEDS. Long history of use, known side effects, and demonstrated effectiveness.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 3, 2019)

jackedhammer said:


> Yes I'm confident the source is legit. If you're confident peptides are a waste of time then do people in the peptides forum here a courtesy and don't bother posting here as that is definitively a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Anyone with knowledge on the question?



legitimate igf is nearly impossible to find and is pricier to run than pharmaceutical hgh.

also, adjust your attitude.  

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## jackedhammer (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the tip, re: AAS being a better forum for this question. 

Regarding attitude, that comment clearly should be directed at the person commenting that peptides are a waste of time, not me. I can't imagine if I went onto the AAS board and started posting "replies" that AAS are bad and you shouldn't use them, that it would be well received, and rightly so. 

Maybe you should delete this board from your forum if you can't see that.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2019)

jackedhammer said:


> Thanks for the tip, re: AAS being a better forum for this question.
> 
> Regarding attitude, that comment clearly should be directed at the person commenting that peptides are a waste of time, not me. I can't imagine if I went onto the AAS board and started posting "replies" that AAS are bad and you shouldn't use them, that it would be well received, and rightly so.
> 
> Maybe you should delete this board from your forum if you can't see that.


Every response you will get is that they are a waste of your time and money. That’s what this sub forum is for, to help you from wasting your time and money. Keep asking, you’ll continue to get the same answer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2019)

jackedhammer said:


> Yes I'm confident the source is legit. If you're confident peptides are a waste of time then do people in the peptides forum here a courtesy and don't bother posting here as that is definitively a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Anyone with knowledge on the question?



But what if my knowledge of peptides is that they are stupid, contaminated, bunk, underdosed, mislabeled, ineffective and relatively unknown? Am I still waiting people's time?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2019)

Have you had your/their IGF lab tested....??

Also, attitude.....Brother, we are trying to save you 500/700/850 in cash that will just be watered down junk you inject yourself with.  

We ARE trying to help YOU


----------



## Spongy (Jan 3, 2019)

They are a waste of time and money.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 3, 2019)

Simply trying to Help you save some money that’s all...


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2019)

I know very little about IGF-1 other than what I've read on google from people who've said that back in the day (10 years ago or more it was legit) ... with all the Chinese hgh with some very good it's amazing that there are not legit sources of it today as people like me would pay for it ...


----------



## Spongy (Jan 3, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I know very little about IGF-1 other than what I've read on google from people who've said that back in the day (10 years ago or more it was legit) ... with all the Chinese hgh with some very good it's amazing that there are not legit sources of it today as people like me would pay for it ...



The cost associated with it's production prohibit it from being cost-effective.


----------



## AnotherGreatDay (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello,

New here and i appreciate all the information.  Is HGH from a compounding pharmacy legit?  

I know not to ask where to get it, just trying to research this so I can figure out where to get it without asking!

Thanks.


----------



## Nytmere (Feb 26, 2019)

I used it around 2007/2008, It made me veiny as hell and pumped 24/7, I wouldn’t trust any of the garbage out there now, seems everyone has a Peptide and lab nowadays .


----------



## FOOZER1973 (Apr 16, 2019)

I disagree, I used Hexarelin for 12 weeks and gained 17 lbs of mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2019)

FOOZER1973 said:


> I disagree, I used Hexarelin for 12 weeks and gained 17 lbs of mass.



Not because of a peptide though.


----------



## ripper (Dec 30, 2019)

I find Ibutamoren at 10-15mg/day to be way better than CJC or hexarelin.  IGF was its own animal for sure, but if you're looking to do CJC then do yourself a favor and use the Ibutamoren


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 30, 2019)

jackedhammer said:


> Yes I'm confident the source is legit. If you're confident peptides are a waste of time then do people in the peptides forum here a courtesy and don't bother posting here as that is definitively a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> Anyone with knowledge on the question?



Well **** you 2


----------

